

The fastest way to 1k$/month - toutouastro

For someone who can code and familiar with SEO and online marketing stuff,what is the fastest way to 1k$&#x2F;month.
UPDATE : I can code webapps in python and php.I can code .net stuff in c# and I can do some java too.My experience with online marketing is small : I played with some landing pages to increase conversion rate.I am 18 and in north africa.
======
dirktheman
Jobs.

Or I could have said 'freelance'. Short questions tend to lead to short
answers. Seriously, your question lacks some information. Where are you based?
What can you code? What exactly do you know of "online marketing stuff"?

I'm assuming you're young and/or just starting out. 1K a month isn't even
minimum wage where I live, so the upside is that it shouldn't be too hard.

Whether you go the job route or freelance route: showing what you have done or
what you can do is often more important than formal education. Having a Github
account to show off your work, a StackOverflow profile (with answers, of
course), a personal blog, that kind of things.

For freelance work, look at Elance or Odesk. You can do a couple of cheaper
gigs to gain experience and good reviews, after that you can go for the
slightly higher paid ones.

For jobs, I'm sure there is some sort of job aggregator where you live. Or ask
around your network, I got most of my jobs/gigs from people I know. Good luck!

------
gesman
PHP is good to develop and sell your own stuff, like plugins, themes and
extensions to popular CMS'es like Wordpress. You can be anywhere.

C# is good to make money as a consultant for big corps - but if you're not on
client's site - it likely be a problem.

------
wikwocket
The advice in this thread seems relevant:

Ask HN: Shortest path to $1 million?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5885922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5885922)

------
frytaz
Create some nice themeforest themes or plugins, easy to get more that 1k$ per
month there.

------
petervandijck
Freelance. $1K/month should be easy enough to make.

------
Millennium
Do you really mean $1k/month?

~~~
workhere-io
Depending on where OP is located, $1,000 might actually be enough to make a
decent living.

~~~
toutouastro
in my country the top software engineers get 1000$.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Freelancing. $1k/Month (30 Days) = $33.33/Day

